# 68 gto restoration status



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

The restoration is going well. The body is off the frame. Frame is like new. Body work almost complete. Body will be back on frame and primed by end of month. Will post pics as work progresses.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lookin good Woody


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What kind of coating is that? I like the texture.

Bear


----------

